

Ask HN:  Rate My StartUp's Latest Application - Yunno.com - keltecp11
http://www.screencast.com/users/grexican/folders/Jing/media/392e032e-8a41-4563-8c13-248e139a5333

======
vegashacker
Seemed pretty solid. I'm not sure I believe there's a market, but there
certainly could be. Has definitely viral potential as you demonstrated. I
think you took way too long choosing a picture of pleading (that's not a
comment on your app, just your demo video).

~~~
keltecp11
Thanks... just having some fun yunno? But glad you understood the application.
Revenue models come from co-branded games - have any other ideas?

------
NZ_Matt
I like it. Many companies currently use facebook for competitions and
giveaways without an easy way to manage them. This looks like a great solution
to the problem as well as a nice way for them to increase brand exposure.

------
keltecp11
Please note - I also am applying to DreamIt Ventures but I feel like the video
demonstrates the product pretty well... looking forward to your feedback!

~~~
tjoozeylabs
Are you looking for any other developers on this project?

~~~
keltecp11
Absolutely. Please shoot your resume over - eli.gassert@toad-software.com

